# Lotus detail part1.



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

(sorry for the non TT content.)
This thread will show the step by step process of the detail I am doing to my Lotus 111R elise ( replacement for my TT). This part will focus on the wheels, arches and brake calipers.

Some general views of the car....



















Some closer images of the wheels and state of the calipers




























The wheels are removed and typically looked like this all round










Snow foam, left to dwell and Power washed.










Cleaned using Megs APC, Tar remover and various brushes.



















Tyre wall scrubbed with APC 4:1 to remove any old dressing










On to the area behind the wheels which all looked much the same as this...










Cleaned with APC10:1 & 4:1,Strong wheel cleaner solution for the Aluminium parts, Tar remover, various brushes...










Tar dissolving..



















Calipers rubbed down and prep for paint with Japlac










after paint calipers.Any yellow painted areas treated with Autoglym EGP as were the alloys- two coats.



















Closer images of the brakes. The excess paint on the discs was removed with a very sharp blade





































Also painted my nuts black after a good rub with some wet n dry paper and wire brush









(okay they are bolts but thats not as funny!) 

Exactly the same process front and other side also.

Rough looking caliper










Front caliper prep










Cleaning process and removal of mud flap





































Front wheel sealed and tyre dressed ready to go back on with fresh black bolts.



















Thats the write up for wheels tyres and calipers finished and will return with the paint correction story later. thanks for reading.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol: Fantastic! All that effort to clean a* Black *wheel.


----------



## thmas (May 31, 2009)

nicely done...


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

, do you ever have time to actually drive it?
Looks great though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great work mate what did you think of the Japlac I have been using it for years still cant findany thing to beat it


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Great work mate what did you think of the Japlac I have been using it for years still cant findany thing to beat it


thanks for the nice comments.... Yup, big fan here too of the japlac. cheap n cheerfull, so better than caliper paint products and as good as hammerite i'd say.



drjam said:


> , do you ever have time to actually drive it?
> Looks great though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 oh yeah! in between riding my gixxer 750 K8









it gets an outing with the wife in the passenger seat sometimes, mostly in the dry only mind :wink:


----------

